# Utiliser l'iPad comme support papier pour des soutenances ?



## Siciliano (26 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais savoir ce que vous pensez d'utiliser un iPad comme "support papier" durant une présentation ou soutenance (de stage ou projet) ? 
Au lieu justement d'imprimer x rapports de stage, mettre tout ça sur Pages et donner au jury afin qu'il "feuillette" sur l'iPad. Bon, pour le developpement durable, je pense que c'est mieux 
Mais à part ça ? 
Je prends l'exemple de 2 personnes qui composeraient un jury et 1 seul iPad.
Est ce que vous jugeriez ça comme "gadget" ou indescent pour une présentation ? 
Je suis amené à faire pas mal de soutenances durant mes études, donc c'était pour avoir votre avis. Ce qui me ferait une raison de plus de m'en acheter un.

Merci.


----------



## aymelay (26 Août 2011)

Bonjour ! 

Honnêtement, ça dépend énormément du contexte dans lequel tu vas intervenir. En effet, tu peux tomber sur un jury qui sera très intéressé par un accès immédiat et clair à un certain nombre d'information, tout comme tu peux te le mettre à dos avec ce qui peut être vu comme un gadget technologique qui n'apporte rien à ta présentation si ce n'est une distraction. 

En fait, cela va dépendre du milieu dans lequel tu vas avoir à travailler tes soutenances ou rapport de stage (un milieu professionnel serait peut-être plus ouvert à ce genre d'apport par exemple). 

Sache que cela ne t'ôte pas la responsabilité d'imprimer les documents, car les jury aiment en général conserver tout ce qui a eu attrait à la présentation (surtout si la notation n'est pas immédiate). 

Je sais que bien souvent, dans les présentations que j'ai eu à faire en faculté, j'ai utilisé pas mal les outils informatiques, mais systématiquement un dossier papier (et le support usb) était demandé par les professeurs. 

En fait, sachant qu'en général tu connais un des membres du jury, tu peux tout simplement poser la question directement.


----------



## r e m y (26 Août 2011)

L'interêt de la version papier, pour un jury, est de pouvoir l'annoter durant ta présentation...


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (26 Août 2011)

Exactement, cela dépend du contexte.

Cela peut être mal vue.... 

Mais plus rien n'ettonne personne avec ces iMachins... On en voit de partout


----------



## Siciliano (26 Août 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses les autres  
Je prend note.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Août 2011)

J'ai fait beaucoup de soutenances en tant que jury... Perso, sans support papier, je ne reste pas écouter la présentation et fait annuler la soutenance... C'est la moindre des politesse...

Je suis fan de mon iPad, mais il y a beaucoup plus pratique... Et le jury est censé avoir eu le rapport bien avant en version papier... C'est tellement plus simple pour la prise de notes...


----------



## Siciliano (28 Août 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai fait beaucoup de soutenances en tant que jury... Perso, sans support papier, je ne reste pas écouter la présentation et fait annuler la soutenance... C'est la moindre des politesse...
> 
> Je suis fan de mon iPad, mais il y a beaucoup plus pratique... Et le jury est censé avoir eu le rapport bien avant en version papier... C'est tellement plus simple pour la prise de notes...



Okay, ça marche.
Donc à proscrire en tant que support. 
Merci à vous tous.


----------



## Lefenmac (28 Août 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'ai fait beaucoup de soutenances en tant que jury... Perso, sans support papier, je ne reste pas écouter la présentation et fait annuler la soutenance... C'est la moindre des politesse...
> 
> Je suis fan de mon iPad, mais il y a beaucoup plus pratique... Et le jury est censé avoir eu le rapport bien avant en version papier... C'est tellement plus simple pour la prise de notes...




Jury de langue française.......? Bon plus sérieusement tout dépend du domaine dans lequel ta soutenance est présentée, moi dans celles liées aux sciences humaines je reçois les notes pas avance je les annote puis je les prends le jour de la défense, et mes questions, remarques, observations,.... à poser, à soulever y sont indiquées.

Par ailleurs, il y a une obligation réglementaire de dépôt en X exemplaires par écrit.

Donc sauf si c'est un plus et que tu bosses dans le design, le net,.... sinon non.


----------

